
Show HN: Visualization of npm - anvaka
https://github.com/anvaka/npmgraph.an
======
evlapix
I played around with something like this once:
[http://akagomez.com/demo/packaging-lazy-
dependencies/](http://akagomez.com/demo/packaging-lazy-dependencies/)

The goal was to illustrate how unique dependencies could be packaged
separately for progressive loading while navigating single page javascript
applications.

If you're interested in the real deal though, checkout
[http://stealjs.com/docs/StealJS.why.html#section_FasterLoadi...](http://stealjs.com/docs/StealJS.why.html#section_FasterLoadingSites)

------
kbaker
Wow, great visualizations, this will be helpful when trying to simplify node
to run in embedded environments. Here's a good example:

Jade template engine:
[http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/jade](http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/jade)

Hogan.js template engine:
[http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/hogan.js](http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/hogan.js)

------
Kinnard
Next all you need to add is graphs of the maintainers.

~~~
anvaka
Very interesting idea!

What would be a connection between two maintainers? If their packages depend
on each other, or if they co-maintain a package?

------
Havvy
As long as everybody else is putting their wished for feature here, I'd like
to have multiple root nodes at the same time.

------
Jadawin
So... Which module has the most (sub-)dependencies? :)

Found generator-angular-fullstack so far, with 142 nodes.
[http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/generator-angular-
fullstack](http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/generator-angular-fullstack)

~~~
anvaka
The deprecated yeoman package was huge:
[http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/yeoman](http://npm.anvaka.com/#/view/2d/yeoman)

------
willtheperson
This is really neat! I love knowing how much a package depends on when I
decide which to go with.

------
stevelaz
This is great idea! :-)

Am I the only one that looks at some of these graphs and thinks OMG THE BLOAT!
and runs in the opposite direction? These days with a lot of app dev the deps
go deep and a tool like this draws a very informative picture.

~~~
anvaka
Thank you :)!

I used to be worried by amount of dependencies too, when I was transitioning
from .NET stack to js. Until I realized that each module is usually very
small, doing only one thing, and most of the time doing it well.

Now I'm thinking of them in terms of code reuse. Code reuse is good

------
canadaj
This is really neat, I love graphs and maps like this!

------
shime
great work. something like this already exists, but it's intended for amazon
searches and supports npm too.
[http://www.yasiv.com/npm#view/dat](http://www.yasiv.com/npm#view/dat)

it's also not very googleable and it's poorly advertised, but it's also cool.

------
oakaz
great work as everybody else said! would be awesome to see the sizes of the
modules, too

~~~
anvaka
Thank you! The size in bytes or something else?

~~~
potomushto
"downloads in the last month"

